# Creative Tips



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

My friend who uses Uber once in awhile was almost scammed by a driver. He asked for a tip to give to the United States Veterans Fund. 
Are there really people using false reasons to scam riders into giving tips for reasons of which are not intended what they have been told?
If you are stung by law enforcement, remember, it is your own damn fault. You should not be lying to people to riders to make more money; although I know why you are doing it. 
If you are not satisfied with what you are making, quit Uber and get a real job!


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

That scam has been around for a pretty long time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Who is to say that the driver is not actually donating the tips as he said?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Define a "real job".


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Veju said:


> Define a "real job".


A Job that you regularly show a profit doing when filing your taxis.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Someone on here donates all his tips to some foundation. Im not generous enough for that but had thought offering a portion to charity. Just never did it.


----------

